# My accidental home-birth



## Carly.C

My waters broke at 6.30am 3days after my due date, and with that came very strong, painful and very regular contractions coming every 3minutes lasting about a minute. I phoned my mother at 06.50am as she was 'on call' to look after my 19month old daughter whilst me and my husband went to hospital. My mother asked if she'd have time for breakfast and a shower etc and because Macie was born 14hours after my waters went I gave her the go ahead!!!! She turned up at 07.55 and demanded I phoned a midwife as she could see I was struggling with each contraction. I went to get my phone but only made it halfway up the stairs when another contraction hit me. My mother took control over the situation and phoned the labour and delivery ward, at this point I got the urge to push so the midwife told my mother to hang up and phone 999. Before that, my mother phoned my husband to come home from work as things were heating up a little! 
I all of a sudden felt I needed to go to the toilet so I crawled upstairs, sat on the toilet and got hit with another contraction and started pushing again. This time I could feel the head so I called out for my mother who was still talking to the 999 operator, she came in as I pushed Mollie's head out. My mother remained calm, took advice from the operator and delivered my beautiful little Mollie At 08.05am, 3 pushes and she was out. 
My husband came flying through the door 2minutes later and nearly choked when he saw us. Not for 1minute expecting a baby to have been born. The first responder turned up 5 minutes later followed closely by 2paramedics then a midwife turned up at 9am. 
I had a second degree tear this time so thankfuly didn't need any hospital input. I was stitched up by the midwife, monitored by the paramedics then given the thumbs up and discharged. We had a lovely day, text messages sent, family visited as they wanted to. Our new family of 4 could begin straight away, and that's my birth story. Sorry for the long winded post but my labour was so short, I couldn't really miss out anything as each stage something progressed!


----------



## justplay91

Wow! Congratulations! Sounds like a pleasant and straightforward birth, other than the surprise is having her so quickly and at home!


----------



## Carly.C

justplay91 said:


> Wow! Congratulations! Sounds like a pleasant and straightforward birth, other than the surprise is having her so quickly and at home!

It was a really lovely experience, as painful as it was I feel a little sad that that was my last birth! How weird am I?:haha:


----------



## RainbowBaby13

congrats! :)


----------



## BabyCleo

Omg that's cool!! Congrats!!


----------



## Eline

Congratulations on your baby girl!


----------



## cupcakekate

congratulations!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!!


----------



## xxyjadexx

Congratulations x


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I too had an accidental home birth, first baby so wasn't convinced I was in labour as my waters hadn't gone, the first time I said to my oh I was definitely in labour was when contractions were 3 minutes apart n lasting about 30 seconds, phoned hospital n they said early labour take a bath, got off the phone n needed to push, went upstairs got oh to call ambulance n she was delivered an hour later by 4 paramedics, placenta hadn't come after an hour so we went to hospital for the injection


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations sounds perfect.x


----------



## Carly.C

itsnowmyturn said:


> I too had an accidental home birth, first baby so wasn't convinced I was in labour as my waters hadn't gone, the first time I said to my oh I was definitely in labour was when contractions were 3 minutes apart n lasting about 30 seconds, phoned hospital n they said early labour take a bath, got off the phone n needed to push, went upstairs got oh to call ambulance n she was delivered an hour later by 4 paramedics, placenta hadn't come after an hour so we went to hospital for the injection

I struggled to deliver the placenta too. The midwife arrived in my house and gave me the injection then so I didn't need to go into hospital. It was such a lovely experience, having a nice quick delivery. I did go into shock for about an hour or so but that was the only trauma I felt from it being so speedy!:wacko:


----------



## Carly.C

doctordeesmrs said:


> Congratulations sounds perfect.x

Thank you. It really was. My mother has had more 'pats on the back' than I have even though I delivered her with no analgesia!! :haha: she is still on a high about it x


----------



## busytulip

Congratulations!!


----------



## emmi26

lol i love the title accidental home birth like oops she fell out glad you had such a fab birth sounds like a lovely experience even if it was quick


----------



## Carly.C

emmi26 said:


> lol i love the title accidental home birth like oops she fell out glad you had such a fab birth sounds like a lovely experience even if it was quick

Haha, it felt like she did!:haha:


----------



## sarah1980

Ah how lovely!


----------

